# Results of Croakerfest!!!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

James, Bill please hurry and post the pics!!!!

We had a blast!! We caught a ton of sharks. All types and al sizes. 

Report to come..

Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*heck yeah*

Whodathunkit. Almost everyone forgot cameras. Thanks Bill for bringing yours. It was good to meet some new people, and see some familiar faces. Thanks for coming out to everyone, thanks for the tips Tommy. It was good seing you again. 
Also the artical in Sundays Mullet Wrapper was a good one, and pictures were even better.
A whole bunch of sharks, wrecked Kayaks, broken reels busted rod tips, and sunburns.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Guys it was great meeting all of you. we had the best time. I would deffinately like to thank everyone on this board for all the tips and info that made this one of my best fishing trips ever. Between me and my brother and my friend we landed 9 sharks. Two of them were little lemon sharks the rest were black tips. They ranged from about 3 feet to 6 feet long. Anyway I wll post the pics tonight after work.

Thanks again

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Croakerfest*

Guys I had a blast!!!!!! I could have not had a better time. Thanks Tommy for the casting lesson!!! Now I have to practice a little before my next trip. 

Bill thanks for the bait and the old school sharking lessons. I almost flipped out when you brought out the brick and used it as a weight. Also I never thought about using weedeater string for a leader. 

Ryan (firespyder) I have newfound respect for my 525 mag after seeing you bring in the blacktip on yours. It was awesome.

Ryan (uncdub) Good meeting you and thanks for yaking the baits out for me. Thanks for grabbing my rod on several occasions to keep the sharks from taking it. It was a pleasure fishing with you and I hope to do it again.

John and crew thanks for yaking my baits out. I had a blast fishing with you guys. Thanks for the weight (anchor). Sorry I lost it. I hope we can do it again soon. Good luck on the 4wd with your truck. I am sure it is something simple. 

I learned a lot on shark fishing on Saturday. Not only was there a bunch of sharks caught but we got to meet a lot of new people. I look forward to doing it again soon. 

I am looking forward to Croakerfest 2007!!!!! My wife is now wanting to go shark fishing. I just have to buy a yak first!!!!

Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice meeting you too John*

Yea it was a real Freaking blast. Bill was a trip with that Brick man, only sorry he broke his reel. I would have liked to seen the shark that attacked his.



narfpoit said:


> Hey Guys it was great meeting all of you. we had the best time. I would deffinately like to thank everyone on this board for all the tips and info that made this one of my best fishing trips ever. Between me and my brother and my friend we landed 9 sharks. Two of them were little lemon sharks the rest were black tips. They ranged from about 3 feet to 6 feet long. Anyway I wll post the pics tonight after work.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> John


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Glad ya'll got in em!!*

Hopefully the "Sharkfest" will catch a few bigguns this yr as well.. Can't wait to see ya'lls pics...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Hopefully the "Sharkfest" will catch a few bigguns this yr as well.. Can't wait to see ya'lls pics...



ill second that!



Jesse


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

So you catch shark at "Croakerfest". Does that mean you fish for croaker at "Sharkfest"?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Croakerfest*

Welll, we were after shark but we could not call it sharfest because of the obx sharkfest. So Ryan decided to call it Croakerfest and the name stuck. 

No croaker were caught even though we tried to catch some for bait. 

The one trip we actually caught fish and I forgot a camera. John and Bill had digital cameras but have not posted the pics yet. I am more eager to see them than anyne. John said he would post them tonight.

Mullet


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

And now for some pics. This was the first shark of the day he measured about 55 inches and felt like he weighed about 70 pounds.










This was my friend Matt's big one he was about 58 inches.










This was a lemon shark that Finger Mullet caught.










And this was my big one. He was 72 inches I am not sure how much he weighed because I couldn't lift him. 










He straightened out a 16/0 mustad circle hook but we still got him in. Anyway it was an awesome trip and we had a great time. I would suggest to anyone givin the oportunity to fish with these guys. They realy know there stuff. Also keep an eye on Tommy while he is casing. It seems he only does the pendulum when no one is looking. J/K Tommy it was great to meet you. 
Thanks again guys

John


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i broke out the camera once late in the day when bill was hooked up on the big one..










ended up being a foul-hooked blacktip but a fat one at that.

when i first got there and all y'all were hookin up and landin sharks i debated even gettin my stuff outta the vehicle. i was havin enough fun just watchin. probly woulda been a good idea, my kayak and milkcrate would all still be in one piece and i'd have a full spool of line on the TLD .

good fishin with you guys, next time we will call it somethin different so we can catch fresh bait.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Had a blast*

Thanks to all for the friendship and fishing. Especially thanks to Ryan for the yakin help with my baits. This past Saturday had to be one of the best times I can recall ever having and I'm looking foward to getting together again ASAP!!. Unfortunately, my computer is on the blink and I'm using the one at work. I have to be careful what I do with it, so I'll be able to post the photos only after I get my machine runing again.      

Bill

OBTW, don't forget the 24 hour starts on 15 September. Let's make an all nighter sometime around then.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you click on this image you will see a video of my little brother getting whipped by the 6 footer that I caught.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*bstarling*

We are heading down the last weekend in October. I think Luvs2fish is still planning on making the trip with me. 

I am coming on that Thursday - Sunday. I will be on the South end each night trying for a big drum. All of us will be fishing all day on Saturday. 

You need to come down and fish with us. It will be a blast. Not sure if the sharks will still be there but I am sure the drum should be turned on by then. Shoot me a pm and let me know if you can make it.

Mullet


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like you guys had a blast. Wish I could of made it but I just wasn't feeling up to par. Next time!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*Wild Bill, like the new belt and harness!!*

Bill, tks for telling me about this site. I like it! Sounds like everyone had a grand time. Did you tell the tales of Walter Maxwell and his state record tiger at Youpon pier and his WORLD record 1782 lb tiger at Cherry Grove pier? Soon as I learn how to transfer a picture from my files to this forum I will post the pic of you and the Masonboro Is tiger. From time to time I will post reports from Rich / Topsail inlet area. be careful - glenn


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Glenn*

Welcome on board. I'm glad I'm not the only old fart on here. Yea, I told a few of the "old tales", I guess that's what old folks do!!  You'll have to get down with us for an overnighter soon. These are some really good people on this board and are great to fish with. 

Bill


----------



## troutmaster (Aug 11, 2006)

wow, looks like yall had a lot of fun. Those shark were very big. must have taken a long time to fight.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is the pic that got deleted I am not sure what that was about.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sorry I missed it ....*

but I'll be there next time.
Had a great time on vacation though.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Luvs2fish*

The one time I actually catch fish Danny was not with me. It is ashame. Or is Danny bad luck?

Just kidding buddy!!! Wasn't the same without you!!!

I hope you have a great trip! It is good to see you back at home.

Will call you later.

Mullet


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great pics guys,hopefully I'll be able to share a few withya from Sharfest as well...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Sharkfest*

Good luck with sharkfest! I hope it will be as much fun as Croakerfest!!!!!

We had a blast. Wish I could make sharkfest.

Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Fun, Fun.*

Bill, You had some great stories Bro. I cant wait to hear more. I mlike the other ryan, I stood around watching in the begining because it was allot of fun to see others catching. 
Lets start planing that first overnighter bill....
Darin. I hope you had a good time bro, you were one busy fella hooking up, cleaning fish, cooking lunch and so forth! I hope greg had fun too. John, You guys hurry back man. We'll do it again. Ryan, WHen are you off from school?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Overnighter*

Let me know the dates when you get them of the overnighter. I will try to make it. I have a better chance if it is in September. October is a very busy month for me. 

My wife is wanting to attend the next shark fishing trip. 

Mullet


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well it looks like it is going to cost me 550 bucks to get my 4wd working again, so it will be a while before I can convince my wife that it is a good idea to go fishing again. Not that I wont try.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Sept 15 is a Friday*

Sept 15 is a Friday, so we could do it Friday into Saturday, if we can hang that long. And anyone needing to get down the beach can certainally get a ride from me. I am up for most anything or time.

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Working the 15th*

Ill be working that night so I will not be able to make it guys. Im off the next day and night however.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*The next night is OK*

Ryan,

The next night(9/16) is OK for me. Let's see about ginning that one up.

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*4wd*

John,

What did they say was wrong with the 4wd?? I figured it would be a simple switch or something.

My buddy had trouble with his autolocking hubs so we switched to manual locking hubs. No trouble anymore. Not sure if that will work on yours thought.

Bill, not sure if I can make it back down on the weekend of the 15th. Maybe later in the month. What about the following weekend?

Mullet


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

It was the servo motor on the transfer case. It could have been one of three things and of course it was the most expensive. The part alone even with my uncle's discount is 550:--| Anyway I think I am going to start looking for an older truck where everything is still manual so I wont have to worry about all this computer controled electronic crap.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Weekends of 16th and 22nd*

"Bill, not sure if I can make it back down on the weekend of the 15th. Maybe later in the month. What about the following weekend?

Mullet"

Most of my weekends are more or less open. I think that would be the weekend of the 22nd. I'm reasonably sure I could make it on Friday the 22nd into Saturday the 23rd. I am planning to get down there on the 16-17th as well. 

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bill*

Don't catch em all. Save a few for me Bill!!!!

Mullet


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Don't catch em all. Save a few for me Bill!!!!
> 
> Mullet


You got it!!

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bill*

Ill plan on the 16th. PM me your number and we can set it up in detail. Us locals can go ahead and prefish before those western NC guys try and get back down here. We'll be drumin and sharking, it will not be long now!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yo Ryan and crew...sounds like yall had a blast!!!

May try ta make the next one.

C'Yall @ the Striper tourney


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*wow*

looks like a great trip. nice photos and video. and what happedned to the kayak?


uncdub13 said:


> when i first got there and all y'all were hookin up and landin sharks i debated even gettin my stuff outta the vehicle. i was havin enough fun just watchin. probly woulda been a good idea, my kayak and milkcrate would all still be in one piece and i'd have a full spool of line on the TLD .


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Yak*

It was flipped numerous times. I think the foot rests broke and the crate was broken when Ryan threw it after rolling it the last time. 

I don't think it was Ryan's day. I think he still had a good time even though the yak broke. 

Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Next time*

Yea man, but thats a long ride for you. Anyhow, I cant wait for you to see me at the tourney, In line, with the big one!




Nserch4Drum said:


> Yo Ryan and crew...sounds like yall had a blast!!!
> 
> May try ta make the next one.
> 
> C'Yall @ the Striper tourney


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Finger_Mullet said:


> It was flipped numerous times. I think the foot rests broke and the crate was broken when Ryan threw it after rolling it the last time.
> 
> I don't think it was Ryan's day. I think he still had a good time even though the yak broke.
> 
> Mullet


no no, you got it all wrong...

a large tiger shark attacked my kayak, biting the entire bow section clean off. being the quick thinker that i am, i snapped off my foot pegs and jabbed them in his eyes and used my milk crate as a pacifier in those massive jaws. it was crazy let me tell ya.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*That's the truth*

That was the tiger that I later caught. Look under "Wild Bill's Shark" post. He gave the hell of a fight after being poked in the eye with that foot rest. He also had a load of blue plastic in his mouth. It was stuck between his front teeth.     

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The fight.*



uncdub13 said:


> no no, you got it all wrong...
> 
> a large tiger shark attacked my kayak, biting the entire bow section clean off. being the quick thinker that i am, i snapped off my foot pegs and jabbed them in his eyes and used my milk crate as a pacifier in those massive jaws. it was crazy let me tell ya.


I cant believe you sat there in the water and fought the Kayak back from the JAWS of Death like that. I'll tell you, I thought It would make even the strongest of man curl up in the fetal position and cry!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*I was mistaken!!*

I seam to suddely remember that now. I wondered what flipped Ryan. 

Then Bill said he had a big one. But I remember it somewhat different. I remember Ryan picking up the crate and hitting the shark with it and that didn't work so he picked up what was left of the yak and hit the shark over the head and threw both yak and shark up on teh beach where Ryan, Ryan and Bill got the shark posed in the position that it is on Bill's pic listed in the other post. 

Good job guys!!!! Glad I was there to witness the whole thing. 

Mullet


----------

